# Real Home Brew



## potatoc (Feb 17, 2010)

This has nothing to do with smoking... But I see there are forums for home gardening and all that stuff so I think we need a forum for home brewing....  I am no expert, but buy kits for around $30 that make 48 beers.  Takes 6-8 weeks to brew/ferment.  But damn worth it.  Within a few months I plan on moving up into full extract brewing..  Hope these pics get you juiced and get the site owners to realize if we are gonna be good with cooking we can also do more than a garden and should add some home brewing pages....









































http://www.tanglewoodcarvings.com/images/hb11.jpg


----------



## mrh (Feb 17, 2010)

Home brewing of any kind would be good. Beer, wine, any kind of self made drinks would be very cool in my eyes!!


----------



## xsists (Feb 17, 2010)

hahaha I love your "wort chiller"!


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just brewed a batch of red ale on Monday, and did the exact same thing.

Works great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




PotatoC, 
You're boiling, then siphoning to a mid-point bucket, then siphoning again into your primary?
Is that to filter the wort?


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 17, 2010)

Where are you guys buying these 'kits' from???


----------



## bob g (Feb 17, 2010)

Love the wort chiller! Au natural!


Prost!


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 17, 2010)

There's a lot of places to buy kits from. Google "homebrewing supplies".

I used to buy my stuff from morebeer.com....Northern Brewing gets mentioned a lot as well. 

I need to start brewing again...it's been a few years.


----------



## bob g (Feb 17, 2010)

NorthernBrewer
Williams brewing
Austin Homebrew Supply
Morebeer
Adventures in Homebrewing
Midwest Supplies
Hopsdirect
Rebelbrewer
Brewers Discount
Great Fermentations
Freshops

Etc.....


----------



## rhinton82 (Feb 18, 2010)

i would highly recommend northernbrewer.. nothing but positive things about that place...   http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewing/starter-kits


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 22, 2010)

THANKS for that, the DELUXE Kit looks great, BUT I'd love to get that KEGGER in the Ultimate Kit!!!

Anyone think that's worth it?


----------



## hookup (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice beer-view!


----------

